# White Rabbit Brewery, Healesville.



## dig

Well, the sign is up and the building is up... guess we don't have to be quite so 'secret squirrel' about it anymore.





The gear is on its way and we should be cranking by the end of the year. Getting excited now.


----------



## kirem

excellent.

Any more details?


----------



## dig

kirem said:


> Any more details?



Nah, that's it for now.


----------



## Fourstar

Sounds great! I cant wait to see (and taste) the fruits of your labor. :icon_cheers: 

Its great to see another Victorian micro kick off. Too bad you're saturating the market before I can get in there! If only i had the capital! *sigh*.

I guess I'm stuck with working for the corporate machine for some time to come.


----------



## Fents

nice one dig. be sure to let us vic crew no when she opens so we can head up there for a session.

know of another local that just opened, not too sure if im allowed to say anything yet but they had a article in the local (heidelberger) rag about it.


----------



## brendo

dig said:


> Well, the sign is up and the building is up... guess we don't have to be quite so 'secret squirrel' about it anymore.
> 
> The gear is on its way and we should be cranking by the end of the year. Getting excited now.




Hmmmm... interesting - love the idea of having another micro-brew in my neck of the woods.

Something I would love to do myself - but capital and experience hold me back to dreams at this stage.

Good luck with it Dig - looking forward to seeing and tasting the results once you are up and running :0)

Brendo


----------



## datman510

hi i was toldby a certain someone that this was going to be a little creatures venue..... is that not the case? seeing as giant steps next door is owned by LC and its standing room only it would make sense to expand but i may be wrong... ive been wrong once before


----------



## kirem

larry66 said:


> seeing as giant steps next door is owned by LC



I don't think it is. Phil Sexton and his family own it. He once owned LC, I am not sure if he still is part owner of LC, on the board or a consultant. He also once owned Devil's Lair.

I am pretty sure LC don't own Giant Steps.

LC is a public listed company and Giant steps is a privately owned family company

DiG can you clarify?


----------



## datman510

hmmmm... even the people at GS's told me it would be.... but maybe now they're laughing saying remember that dickhead we convinced that LC ect ect... <_<


----------



## kirem

ohh, just to clarify I am saying that GS is not owned by LC, but I have heard that the white rabbit is....

anyway when DiG gets back on here he will clarify.


----------



## datman510

we should go there to drink and clarify....... maybe just drink

or go on a mission to sus it out dress up and disguise ourselves.... h34r:


----------



## dig

Kirem's right, GS is Phil's baby. He still owns some Little World Beverage shares, but so do many others.

White Rabbit is a LWB brewery, as too is LC. We will not be making LC beers at White Rabbit.


----------



## Kai

Fun times!


----------



## Guest Lurker

Does this mean you will be able to produce more than 500 ml per person for the Sandgroper Christmas case this year Kai?


----------



## Kai

_::shakes magic 8-ball::_

Outlook hazy, please try again later


----------



## ausdb

Guest Lurker said:


> Does this mean you will be able to produce more than 500 ml per person for the Sandgroper Christmas case this year Kai?





Kai said:


> _::shakes magic 8-ball::_
> Outlook hazy, please try again later


Does this mean we Christmas case participants could become unwitting test pilots from one of Kai's new offerings h34r:


----------



## ///

So DIG, are we open fermenting in squares at this lovelly Stew??

Rumours, rumours i hear...


----------



## dig

/// said:


> So DIG, are we open fermenting in squares at this lovelly Stew??
> 
> Rumours, rumours i hear...



When we're open, everyone's welcome to come and have a beer and a look around. I can confirm that the floors will be a nice red colour.


----------



## Kai

ausdb said:


> Does this mean we Christmas case participants could become unwitting test pilots from one of Kai's new offerings h34r:




Not if my bottles are too small!


----------



## ausdb

Kai said:


> Not if my bottles are too small!


Actually your CACA was a really nice beer so I can forgive you it was everything that mine was meant to be but wasn't, if it had been Poopy CACA then that may have been another story


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Kai said:


> Not if my bottles are too small!




Get over it Kai, size doe'snt matter.


----------



## HoppingMad

Reviving this thread. Looks like White Rabbit Brewery (Little Creatures Owned in Healesville) is getting closer to opening! 

Just spotted this:
Cellar Door Manager Job

Looks like they've gotta get someone to serve the beers first though.

Hopper.


----------



## dig

We have a Twitter going now that we'll use for newsy updates during this commissioning phase and will link to our web page once that is built. Twitterers can search for whiterabbitbeer.


----------



## haysie

Wow, single file traffic for 5 km`s, hmmm " The Rabbits open" NO. Bloody easter traffic.
All looks full steam ahead there Dig, still on track?


----------



## dig

Yeah, getting there mate. We've done some trial work and we're happy with how things are coming along. Fit-out of the venue is looking good. End of the month perhaps?

It's different. You walk right into the middle of the brewery and you're an arm's length away from the smell and the noise and the activity. It'll be very excellent for beer heads... You'll spend an hour with a mate just pointing at stuff and saying, "Wow, check out their [insert cool brewery item]." Others may not care or notice how unique it is.


----------



## HoppingMad

Sounds good Dig looking forward to pointing out all the bling to my non-brewing mates and watching their blank expressions! :lol: 

Not to mention enjoying the brews of course!

Hopper.


----------



## flattop

Post when it opens i will be sure to drop in with a brewhead mate for a few coldies


----------



## bhami

flattop said:


> Post when it opens i will be sure to drop in with a brewhead mate for a few coldies



It opened yesterday. If you want to keep up to date with White Rabbit you can follow them on twitter. http://twitter.com/WhiteRabbitBeer

Cheers
Ben


----------



## benny_bjc

Hi,

Just wondering, is the White Rabbit a brew pub or a brewery? 

AND

Will the beer you brew be bottled and available in Sydney?

Thanks!


----------



## Kai

It's both. I'm sure the packaged product will make it up to sydney, but it'll be a little while off yet.


----------



## haysie

I look forward to a tasting come Friday afternoon on my way 2nd home Eildon.

What house brews are on top?

edit, dont do twitter, what is it, never mind 

TAP


----------



## Kai

House brew on tap is... wait for it... White Rabbit Ale. It's currently going through some refinements but still tasting pretty good. We'll be doing more refining tomorrow  If you drop in early enough on Friday, say hi to the bloke with the mullet.


----------



## jayse

Kai said:


> ............ say hi to the bloke with the mullet.



Sounds like you need to sell some beer so you have some cash for a haircut :lol:


----------



## Kai

It's Healesville, Jayse. Gotta fit in with the locals!


----------



## haysie

Kai said:


> It's Healesville, Jayse. Gotta fit in with the locals!


----------



## jayse

Kai said:


> It's Healesville, Jayse. Gotta fit in with the locals!



I don't think you can get away with that reasoning unless you were brewing cheap yellow fizzy swill :huh: 

Anyway love the twitpix, looks awesome.


----------



## HoppingMad

This is great news. It's on my hit list now. Doing the Mountain Goat and Jamiesons this month already. And now this comes on board! Going to be a big craftbrew month! :super: 

Hopper.


----------



## HoppingMad

Aaaaagh!

WhiteRabbit isn't listed with a phone number anywhere. Not in whitepages online, not in a google search, nada.

All I can find from DFSFFS is http://twitter.com/WhiteRabbitBeer and this says nothing about trading hours.

Plenty of info on location.

When are you open guys? Anyone who's been or are in the areas, are they open Friday night?

Hopper.


----------



## bhami

HoppingMad said:


> Aaaaagh!
> 
> WhiteRabbit isn't listed with a phone number anywhere. Not in whitepages online, not in a google search, nada.
> 
> All I can find from DFSFFS is http://twitter.com/WhiteRabbitBeer and this says nothing about trading hours.
> 
> Plenty of info on location.
> 
> When are you open guys? Anyone who's been or are in the areas, are they open Friday night?
> 
> Hopper.



Contact info and map can be found here:
http://www.pint.com.au/links/commercialbre...whiterabbit.htm

I think they are open 7 days, but not sure what time they close.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## HoppingMad

Cheers Bhami,

PM'd a couple of guys from higher up this thread and they've confirmed the White Rabbit is open till 10pm tonite so I'm there :icon_drunk: . 

Will post these details for interested parties that some mates have dug up as their website doesn't appear to be running yet, or not operating on Mac's Safari or Firefox:

White Rabbit Brewery

316 Maroondah Hwy
Healesville, Vic, 3777
Ph. (03) 5962 6516
Melways Ref. 270 D12
Website: www.whiterabbitbeer.com.au
Features: Open fermented beer. One beverage currently (White Rabbit).

Opening Hours: Open Daily (Ring for times)

Thanks!


----------



## bhami

I think they said on one of their Twitter Tweets that the website isn't running yet. Not sure when it will be up. They have a lot on at the moment so I am sure they will get it up when they can.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## brettprevans

HoppingMad said:


> WhiteRabbit isn't listed with a phone number anywhere. Not in whitepages online, not in a google search, nada.
> 
> All I can find from DFSFFS is http://twitter.com/WhiteRabbitBeer and this says nothing about trading hours.





bhami said:


> I think they said on one of their Twitter Tweets that the website isn't running yet. Not sure when it will be up. They have a lot on at the moment so I am sure they will get it up when they can.
> 
> Cheers
> Ben



but havent they seen the yellow pages ads? Jan wont be happy.
website is the way to go, but if there's nothing else out there or slightly obscure it will hurt business.


----------



## HoppingMad

Gave this a go Friday night and really impressed with their set-up. The drinking space feels nice and cosy, and the brewery wraps right around the central area giving it a good vibe despite having such a huge space.

The bling didn't disappoint either. Being able to view the open top fermentation on a LCD screen is quite a novelty - the guys have a special room set up to keep the area around the top fermenter sanitary and the guys told me they pipe in sanitised air and have a special lid to close it off when someone enters the room. Never seen anything quite like it.

Is a bit of a trip out of Melbourne to try just one beer - The White Rabbit is all they have on tap currently along with Little Creatures Rogers, but the start-up beer is nice enough. If you're a LC fan it is very much in the Little Creatures zone hop profile wise. Tastes like a Little Creatures Pale with some dark crystal added - but that's me taking a stab in the dark. Looks deep brown and coppery in the glass but tastes quite light.

Cheers & Beers, :icon_cheers: 

Hopper.


----------



## Doc

The website is up and running.
Great looking site too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## mikem108

Interesting how Phil gave up on the Yorkshire squares after the doubts expressed by some at the home brew conference this year about keeping them clean with all those corners, good to see they stuck with the open fermenters though.


----------



## Fents

That is one cracking website!


----------



## brettprevans

great looking website.

keeping in mind that the website will no doubt be built on as time goes by, my only suggestions would be
- more brewery pics - nah make people come out and see the brewery.
- a bit more info on the actual beer. more of a 'tasting' guide than the normal marketing lines.
- the image of the chair and the deck is awsome. very inviting. 
- do you guys do food? if so you should make a mention of it on the site. 
- also mention if you do coffee. at least the blokes can try and keep their ladies happy with a latte or cappicinno whilst they indulge in your beer
- open fermentation is obviously a selling/marketing point. more info on the process could catch people attention. whether is be a seperate page or sub page.

I must get out there soon to have a try.


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> great looking website.
> 
> I must get out there soon to have a try.


I see a ride day coming up mate!


----------



## brettprevans

if the beers anygood we could be in trouble getting back! sounds like a bloody good idea to me.


----------



## benny_bjc

Obviously they only have one beer brewing at the moment. Is the idea to incease the range slowly over a period of time after trial or will they have just one beer at one time and possibly change it seasonally?

Can't wait to try it!!!

Unfortunetly have no idea what style of beer or what to expect.... apart from it must be fairly decent coming from the creatures.


----------



## HoppingMad

Interesting point beer007,

When you go to the brewery they have their taps mounted in the wall behind the bar in a plate of metal and it only allows for 3 beers (three taps). I guess they can always drill more holes but it appears that these guys are going to keep it simple with the 3 in the short term at least. Currently it's just White Rabbit & Rogers (from Little Creatures). They do sell pipsqueak in bottles there, so that might be what's on the third tap now (taps didn't have tapheads on 'em).

Not sure if they have any other fermenters other than the open one, but I guess they are limited to how many they can have going at one time, making it small scale for now. 

I guess when you look at what Mountain Goat did, they started with one signature beer (the Hightail Ale) and went from there. Figure these guys will do the same their 'White Rabbit'. But will be interesting to see what happens here. 

Hopper.


----------



## Doc

There is a bit of a write up on it here too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Question for the Mexicans; 
How good/bad/non existent is the public transport from Melbourne to Healesville? (and yes, Google used to be my friend).


----------



## jimmybee

well i guess there might be a bus.... from lyldale station. but thats a guess. best bet would be to hook up with a fellow brewer/beer nerd and head out there i guess


----------



## brendanos

For those inquiring about the range, they only plan to have one beer, and to do that one beer to sheer excellence. There is however, the possibility that that one beer might be augmented for special occasions or once off brews in the future, but as far as plans to expand the range - forget it!! I like this idea. I look forward to seeing how great a beer these two beer nerds can craft!

Has anyone cloned it yet? Does anyone that has tasted it want to offer some clues? Can we have any hints Kai/Dig?


----------



## randyrob

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Question for the Mexicans;
> How good/bad/non existent is the public transport from Melbourne to Healesville? (and yes, Google used to be my friend).



Hey Ian,

When Scare and I went up there to check the place out we found the best bet was to hire a car for the day.

Rob.


----------



## Katherine

Are you saying you cant get a TRAM... I was amazed at how far they went out... What a COOL city... we will return, so KIA get brewing... want more then one beer when we return... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## dig

Hi Folks

Just to clarify a few things:

*You can't get a tram to Healesville. Catch the train to Lilydale and then take the bus. Bus goes past Coldstream brewery too.
*Yep, beer friendly food. And very good coffee. This should be on the web page soon.
*One beer; a dark ale but of no particular style. Genuine top fermented, top-cropped ale. A bit hoppy, a bit estery, a bit malty. Might do a 'venue only' summer ale later in the year.
*We never planned to brew into open squares. I ordered the open 'rounds' from Germany nearly 15 months ago. They were in place before Phil spoke at the conference.
*The rumour is correct, Kai has cut off his mullet.


----------



## Katherine

I was joking about the tram....

but that picture looks YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## brettprevans

what a pic Dig. that should make it to the website. 

Maple we r definitely heading up there for a taste test. Im also going to have to suggest to the missus that we take the kids to healsville sanctury and then take a slight detour via whiterabbit on the way home.


----------



## Katherine

citymorgue2 said:


> what a pic Dig. that should make it to the website.
> 
> Maple we r definitely heading up there for a taste test. Im also going to have to suggest to the missus that we take the kids to healsville sanctury and then take a slight detour via whiterabbit on the way home.



Its making me hungry and THIRSTY... looks like its got that LC feel... so CM2 Im sure its child friendly too....


----------



## brettprevans

Katie said:


> Its making me hungry and THIRSTY... looks like its got that LC feel... so CM2 Im sure its child friendly too....


oh yeah the kids... um yeah forgot about them... kidding. I figured it would be kid freindly enough for a quick beer and maybe a bite to eat. 

how hungry does that pic make you. bloody lunch time. and its a friday so your mind it automaticly thinking about beers.


----------



## dig

Another food shot







Made on site scones, cookies, muffins and rocky-road


----------



## Cummins

So I started reading the website, sentence number 2, "A beer that doesnt come from marketing text books".
This was clearly followed by a bunch of crap straight out of a marketing text book.


----------



## HoppingMad

I actually like the website (biased because I've drunk the beer),

But dudes, spare a thought for mac users - the thing doesn't work on Safari - only Firefox. D'oh!

Scroll bar disappears and type goes all cut-off and funky.

Hopper.


----------



## haysie

The good wife and I called in Sunday on our way home. The parking was a pain in the ass, i.e heaps of carparking but shared with Beechworth Bakery, Giant Steps, some day, one day there maybe a bypass for traffic thru Heallesville. Couldnt find the guy with the mullet, but there was heaps of those sort of looking fellas sipping wines at Giant Steps.
I didnt like the 1 rabbit beer, I found it offensive for its quality and price.

Trekked on down to the Coldstream Brewery, the ale was so nice yet IMO spolied by mix/nitrogen carbonation. The seasonal beer Porter was terrible, black as the ace of spades with no hue no head no carbonation. Tried the house cider, with ice. Magnificent, sharp, tasty, clean.
She said the coffee was 10x better at Coldstream.

Haysie


----------



## mika

dig said:


> Another food shot...



Where's the shot of Kai, with and without mullet ? h34r:


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Dropped into White Rabbit on the way home this afternoon ---

Very very nice set up out there, the layout is like a shiny and deliberately built version of the Goat Brewery, lots of industrial ambiance because you are sitting smack in the middle of the brewery. Very cool.

Kai & dig - great looking brewhouse you have there. Question - on the ground in front of the lauter tun. What is the big rectangular mesh jigger on a crane - right next to a big rectangular tub that looks like its meant to fit the mesh jigger inside? Hopback???

As for the beer - very nice drop indeed, but I would like to have had it served at a more ale friendly temperature. When it was icy cold - it was a decent drop, crisp and quite drinkable (although a touch over bitter) However, I was driving so I sat on mine while the wife had a couple - and as it warmed up it just got better and better and better. The bitterness receded, the malt complexity started to shine and the esters all came out. At 4 it was nice beer - at about 10 it was bloody great.

Any chance that one of the two Rabbit taps could be made into an "Ale Temperature" tap ?? or better yet could there be a handpump somewhere in the future??

Aside from that my only quibble is that there wasn't any beer in bottles yet and I couldn't take a few home with me.

Top work there guys

Thirsty


----------



## dig

Yep, the big mesh basket that looks like the world's biggest chip fryer is the hop-back. You're right about the bitterness being high on that one (trial brew 4). That was our first dark offering and subsequent brews have been eased back. Thought we might get onto a new serving tank yesterday, brew 5, which would have been better. I agree with you too about serving temp; we'll play around a bit with that and see if those 'bag-in-tank' DuoTanks still work properly.


----------



## mattq

Dont waste your time or money. RUDE staff member that ruined our lunch. $10 for a bratwurst whereas you can get a bratwurst and pot at 2 Brothers for $6. Better beers and food to be had in the yarra valley at better prices.


----------



## Brewman_

An old saying.
When you get good service you tell a few friends. When you get bad service you tell 11 people. So people talk more about bad service.

These days you provide bad service to just one person and hundreds know across the web.

The thing that blows me away with stuff like this is that for some stupid reason there are some places you go to because that is where your friends meet or what ever and there is the same sour service from the same sour person and otherwise a great place to meet. How do they stay in a job??????????????????????????.

Steve


----------



## HoppingMad

fear_n_loath said:


> An old saying.
> When you get good service you tell a few friends. When you get bad service you tell 11 people. So people talk more about bad service.
> 
> These days you provide bad service to just one person and hundreds know across the web.
> 
> The thing that blows me away with stuff like this is that for some stupid reason there are some places you go to because that is where your friends meet or what ever and there is the same sour service from the same sour person and otherwise a great place to meet. How do they stay in a job??????????????????????????.
> 
> Steve



Agree with you on all the above. But whether the post above you is legit or not I'm not 100%. It's the dude's 2nd post. Hmmm... something under the bridge?

How can you provide bad service giving someone a sausage off a BBQ? (that's how we got it - we kinda served ourselves there) - seems a little weird to me.

Happy to be proven wrong


----------



## mattq

HoppingMad said:


> Agree with you on all the above. But whether the post above you is legit or not I'm not 100%. It's the dude's 2nd post. Hmmm... something under the bridge?
> 
> How can you provide bad service giving someone a sausage off a BBQ? (that's how we got it - we kinda served ourselves there) - seems a little weird to me.
> 
> Happy to be proven wrong




I'm a longtime lurker. The guy at the brewery made me angry enough to post. Our waitress was pleasant but the guy that seemed to be running the joint was.... yeah well dont wanna go there again. Making me angry just thinking about him. Other patrons commented to us in the carpark on how we were treated. We made a point on thanking our waitress as we left but also asked her to pass on our disgust at the other staff members behaviour. Anyway.... back to lurking. Thanks for the vent.


----------



## jimi

mattq said:


> I'm a longtime lurker. The guy at the brewery made me angry enough to post. Our waitress was pleasant but the guy that seemed to be running the joint was.... yeah well dont wanna go there again. Making me angry just thinking about him. Other patrons commented to us in the carpark on how we were treated. We made a point on thanking our waitress as we left but also asked her to pass on our disgust at the other staff members behaviour. Anyway.... back to lurking. Thanks for the vent.




Mattq - tell us a little more of the story. Your last comment was over a month ago and you're following it up again, without any further stimulus, so what happened to inspire the re-hash?? If you explained the events you might get a suitable resolution. People here are weary of the motives of those critising if they don't provide evidence / or a full story. Sorry if that sounds harsh but the micro deserves to be able to represent itself if given the opportunity


----------



## HoppingMad

Unfortunate you had a bad experience there Matt, Jimi pretty much explained my post's motivation. Occasionally people get on AHB to put the wind up others and was just sussing you out to make sure you weren't jumping on to stir things up. Sounds like you're legit enough, so no harm done I hope.

Your experience sounds quite the opposite of mine - the waitress we had was great, and one of the guys up near the coffee machine explained the fermenting room in a bit of detail for me and a brew buddy so we quite enjoyed our time. 

Anyhow dude, plenty of microbreweries and good beer about in vic for all - if this one didn't work for you no doubt you'll find something to your liking elsewhere - and sounds like you're already a fan of the brothers, gotta give that a go myself.

Hopper.


----------



## st.sloth

Just bought me a sixpack from the local bottle'o. VERY impressed. did not want to swallow it, just wanted to swish it around in my mouth for eternity. 

loved the packaging. anyone notive the ?lamb? in the background in the tree hollow? my bet is that will be the next beer's mascot: 'little lamb' perhaps? 

exsy, but worth it.


----------



## dig

st.sloth said:


> Just bought me a sixpack from the local bottle'o. VERY impressed. did not want to swallow it, just wanted to swish it around in my mouth for eternity.
> 
> loved the packaging. anyone notice the ?lamb? in the background in the tree hollow? my bet is that will be the next beer's mascot: 'little lamb' perhaps?
> 
> exsy, but worth it.



Not a lamb. Look again.


----------



## benny_bjc

st.sloth said:


> Just bought me a sixpack from the local bottle'o. VERY impressed. did not want to swallow it, just wanted to swish it around in my mouth for eternity.
> 
> loved the packaging. anyone notive the ?lamb? in the background in the tree hollow? my bet is that will be the next beer's mascot: 'little lamb' perhaps?
> 
> exsy, but worth it.



Where did you buy the 6-pack? 
I presume it hasn't spread to Sydney Bottlos yet!?


----------



## st.sloth

the missus reckons it's just another rabbit. but it's standing on all four extended legs???

a goat or a dog perhaps? 'grey goat' 

sixie brought at Press Cellars in Warragul, Victoria - a damn fine independant bottle-o.


----------



## benny_bjc

I have been keenly watching and waiting for this brew... now that it has arrived and is actually on tap in Sydney... I haven't even had a chance to try it and I also have heard very little about it!

Can anyone give an in-depth review of this beer?
Is it really very different (as there website indicates)?
Can you distinct the type of hops used?

Cheers!!


----------



## zebba

I had some of the white rabbit ale at the melb food and wine festival.

(Be aware, my pallete was a little spoilt at the time, so don't use this as a basis for visiting or not!)

For a dark ale, it was a very refreshing drop. Not malty or sweet, the flavour came mostly from some nice hopping. The aroma was great - I could have got lost in that smell if it wasn't for the fact I was a man on a mission (too many wineries/brew stalls, not enough time...).

I expected something a bit heavier tasting. It wasn't. I can't say I wasn't a little disappointed as I was looking forward to a big malty brew, something that had been hard to find throughout the day. I think this could tie in to Thirsty Boys comments earlier though - it was a small taster, and it was very cold, so I imagine as Thirsty pointed out that as it warmed those malts would come through better. But it was a worthy brew nonetheless - not the best I've ever had, but certainly drinkable. If it was on tap at a bar, it would be in the running. 

Sorry I can't give more exact details - it was a while ago, and it was a big day. 

And the guy at the stall was real friendly and chatted to me and my mate for quite a while.


----------



## HoppingMad

Found the same Zebba, very light tasting beer despite its dark appearance. Quite sessionable and would have chugged heaps but had to drive (slaps hand to forehead). 

Big cascade hop taste as is common in the Little Creatures beers, so everything that goes with that - piney, citrusy aromas, particularly when you get it fresh. Liked it, but had that familiar LC taste so wasn't breaking amazing new ground - if you're already a Little Creatures convert you'll enjoy it. If you don't like their floral hoppy thing in your beer then you won't. That said it is a nicely balanced beer and you do get some malt sweetness coming through I found - but I let mine warm up a little before finishing it.

Have tried this at both Little Creatures Dining Hall (Fitzroy) now and at the Brewery in Healesville and can say that the Healesville Brewery stuff is best - nice and fresh probably because there's quicker turnover on the kegs. At LC Dining Hall the hops were quite dull in it. But hey all tastes are different.

Hopper.


----------



## manticle

Just seen a poster advertising this at my local bottle shop. I was already walking out the door but might be giving it a crack tomorrow.


----------



## benny_bjc

manticle said:


> Just seen a poster advertising this at my local bottle shop. I was already walking out the door but might be giving it a crack tomorrow.



Where is your local bottlo!!!? I'm so eager to get a hold of a 6-pack....!


----------



## Gerard_M

They have had the White Rabbit on tap at The Riverview in Balmain. I dropped in there today, but they had just run out!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## haysie

Gerard_M said:


> They have had the White Rabbit on tap at The Riverview in Balmain. I dropped in there today, but they had just run out!
> Cheers
> Gerard



Darn Wabbit!!


----------



## manticle

beer007 said:


> Where is your local bottlo!!!? I'm so eager to get a hold of a 6-pack....!



I've lauded it many times. It's basically just a corner grocery shop/liquor shop but it has a great beer range at very reasonable prices.

Melville Road Cellars, Cnr Hope St and Melville Rd, Brunswick West, Victoria. If you're remotely local it's pretty good. I'll miss it if I move.


----------



## jayse

Had some off tap at the wheatsheaf saturday and really enjoyed it, I remember having great tasting notes in my head at the time but forgoten now.
I invision drinking plenty more theres just enough complexity to make you sit and think yourself stupid while you drink it, nice interesting beer.


----------



## Count Vorlauf

HoppingMad said:


> Big cascade hop taste as is common in the Little Creatures beers, so everything that goes with that - piney, citrusy aromas, particularly when you get it fresh. Liked it, but had that familiar LC taste so wasn't breaking amazing new ground - if you're already a Little Creatures convert you'll enjoy it. If you don't like their floral hoppy thing in your beer then you won't. That said it is a nicely balanced beer and you do get some malt sweetness coming through I found - but I let mine warm up a little before finishing it.



How sure are you about the Cascade hops? I ask because the country-wide shortage of Galaxy (in commercial quantities) is generally attributed to LC having snapped them all up.


----------



## Fourstar

st.sloth said:


> the missus reckons it's just another rabbit. but it's standing on all four extended legs???
> a goat or a dog perhaps? 'grey goat'



I belive it looks like 2 dogs.... well, u know.


----------



## dig

Just on the WR v. LC thing:

A lot of effort was put into making WR as dissimilar to LCPA as possible and as a result, the beer sports different malts, different hops, different yeast strain, different water and a whole raft of different processes and techniques. That commitment to being different is beginning to bear fruit. The batch of WR that the lads packed on monday has a wonderful balance, classy malt flavours, lovely subtle hopping and an ester profile unlike any other local beer. And this was always going to be the hard part; they have achieved a really nice synergy between malt, hops and esters to produce a beer greater that the sum of its parts. Really good and should continue to get better.

Fourstar is right; two bunnies going at it in the hollow tree.


----------



## sinkas

is this avaiul at lc's in freo yet?


----------



## Fourstar

dig said:


> Just on the WR v. LC thing:
> A lot of effort was put into making WR as dissimilar to LCPA as possible and as a result, the beer sports different malts, different hops, different yeast strain, different water and a whole raft of different processes and techniques. That commitment to being different is beginning to bear fruit. The batch of WR that the lads packed on monday has a wonderful balance, classy malt flavours, lovely subtle hopping and an ester profile unlike any other local beer. And this was always going to be the hard part; they have achieved a really nice synergy between malt, hops and esters to produce a beer greater that the sum of its parts. Really good and should continue to get better.
> Fourstar is right; two bunnies going at it in the hollow tree.



Sounds like the local character is starting to come out dig! The taster i had at the good food and wine show had a slight belgian phenolic quality to it. Not to menaiton it seemed slightly over carbed. i cant ait to try it in the bottles onces you're processes are down pat.

heheh 2 bunnies... is it going to be like that old beverage '2dogs'


----------



## brettprevans

im still amazed that people thought it was dogs. it the white rabbit brewery ffs! 

Maple and I are still as yet to make the motorbike ride up to healsville and see you blokes yet. soon. soon i hope.


----------



## HoppingMad

Count Vorlauf said:


> How sure are you about the Cascade hops? I ask because the country-wide shortage of Galaxy (in commercial quantities) is generally attributed to LC having snapped them all up.



Nope I'm not sure Count. I'm just another armchair expert on this forum speculating  , but that's what my tastebuds told me when I first tried it, then when I tried it at a different venue.

Both times I'm tasting pine and citrus at the front. Tasted like Cascade hops to me. The first was an earlier batch, when the brewery was newly opened so I'm sure the guys have been tinkering as Dig suggests. The second rabbit I had at LC dining hall tasted nothing like the Brewery one and had very little hop aroma at all but could still detect it. Plenty of threads about Little Creature's hops confirm that LC use US Cascade or NZ Cascade when they can't get that, so the hop seems to be a constant in their beer. 

ie:
- Pale Ale - Cascade, EKG & Chinook (Blackboard photo confirmed you'll find around here by searching)
- Photos of Hopback on here from LC brewery filled with Cascade flowers, and side of box photo confirming US Cascade shipment. 

Galaxy has been snapped up by plenty of breweries - don't know about what LC would use Galaxy in, but Crown Ambassador (CUB), First Harvest (Cascade), Mountain Goat, and plenty of other places dabbling with it, so wouldn't go as far as to say LC has dibs on it.

Happy to be wrong on this, but galaxy imparts a bit of passionfruit and was not getting much of that vibe in the early White Rabbit beer I tried. 

Hopper.


----------



## Millet Man

HoppingMad said:


> Galaxy has been snapped up by plenty of breweries - don't know about what LC would use Galaxy in, but Crown Ambassador (CUB), First Harvest (Cascade), Mountain Goat, and plenty of other places dabbling with it, so wouldn't go as far as to say LC has dibs on it.


Galaxy is a reasonable sub for chinook if you can't get it and blends well with cascade. Been using galaxy since it came out last year and I prefer it over chinook any day.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## drsmurto

jayse said:


> Had some off tap at the wheatsheaf saturday and really enjoyed it, I remember having great tasting notes in my head at the time but forgoten now.
> I invision drinking plenty more theres just enough complexity to make you sit and think yourself stupid while you drink it, nice interesting beer.



Just what i've been waiting to hear! Need to drag my arse down there again soon and sample this beer. 

I assume its still served a touch on the cold side?


----------



## dig

Also just to clarify, I no longer work there.


----------



## HoppingMad

Millet Man said:


> Galaxy is a reasonable sub for chinook if you can't get it and blends well with cascade.



This is good news Andrew, just brewed a pale ale myself with this combination (galaxy and cascade). Looking forward to trying it as haven't put them together before in one of my brews.

Hopper.


----------



## ausdb

Millet Man said:


> Galaxy is a reasonable sub for chinook if you can't get it and blends well with cascade. Been using galaxy since it came out last year and I prefer it over chinook any day.



Andrew it would seem that the LC people over in WA have the same opinion as you, Alex did a pretty cool talk on all things hops at our BJCP judging course class the other week.


----------



## HoppingMad

ausdb said:


> Andrew it would seem that the LC people over in WA have the same opinion as you, Alex did a pretty cool talk on all things hops at our BJCP judging course class the other week.



Let's quit the secret squirrels guys. If you know something out with it! 

What are LC using galaxy in? You're saying they're substituting it in their Pale instead of full chinook? Believed Bright Ale only had Cascade and B Saaz so it can't be being used in there. Or is there something in the works?

Hopper.


----------



## Count Vorlauf

HoppingMad said:


> Let's quit the secret squirrels guys. If you know something out with it!
> 
> What are LC using galaxy in? You're saying they're substituting it in their Pale instead of full chinook? Believed Bright Ale only had Cascade and B Saaz so it can't be being used in there. Or is there something in the works?
> 
> Hopper.



Alex Troncoso popped up on the forums last year and confirmed they were using Galaxy among other hops, including Cascade. Galaxy became very hard to get your hands on last year, and the hop merchants indicated that there had been a big buy out Fremantle way. This is purely rumour, though. Could just be that Galaxy became the hop du jour and we were all scrambling for the same pile. This year appears to be no different.

I'd take Galaxy over Chinook any day. Really a lovely hop, if you like those passionfruity aromas. Rakau or Simcoe seem to be a good substitute.


----------



## Doogiechap

dig said:


> Also just to clarify, I no longer work there.


Spewing ! No more 'insider' perspective.  
So where are you heading to now bloke ?


----------



## manticle

The bottle shop displayed a poster which is why I thought they'd have it. Wanted to try one tonight. They were given a slab to try which is all gone. The good news is they are getting in some more either tomorrow or early next week. In the meantime I had to settle for a monteith's winter bock thingy. White rabbit to come.


----------



## HoppingMad

Count Vorlauf said:


> Alex Troncoso popped up on the forums last year and confirmed they were using Galaxy among other hops, including Cascade.



Cheers for the clarification Count. 
:icon_offtopic: 
To re-address my earlier comment about Cascade first harvest using galaxy hop, it appears that was only an ingredient in the 2006 beer. Source on this link: Microbrewing News


----------



## ausdb

HoppingMad said:


> Let's quit the secret squirrels guys. If you know something out with it!
> 
> What are LC using galaxy in? You're saying they're substituting it in their Pale instead of full chinook? Believed Bright Ale only had Cascade and B Saaz so it can't be being used in there. Or is there something in the works?
> 
> Hopper.


Lighten up dude, the man came and gave us a talk about hops and the different theories on hopping used round the world he didn't spill the beans on the exact recipe of any of their beers. He just happened to have a few samples of fresh flowers he passed round, of course as they were flowers they were either Aussie or from NZ so we hop chromed and rubbed some Galaxy, Tas Cascade and some B/D Saaz (sorry can't quite remember).
Anyway this is getting pretty far away from the topic so I don't think any more needs to be said in this thread.


----------



## randyrob

Doogiechap said:


> Spewing ! No more 'insider' perspective.
> So where are you heading to now bloke ?



i'm hoping it's unibroue :lol:


----------



## dig

randyrob said:


> i'm hoping it's unibroue :lol:


Nah, they're over east in Chambly, Quebec. I'm moving to Vancouver on the west coast. Can't work until my residency is granted, so nothing locked in at this stage.


----------



## dig

A couple of photos from Vancouver last week:






*Cool pub bike with built in stubby holder outside Dix brewpub
*




*Tasty craft beer selection*
Russell IP'eh!
Philips IPA
Bear Republic Racer 5 IPA
Central City Red Racer IPA
Pelican India Pelican Ale
Anderson Valley IPA
Dogfish Head 90 Minute 2IPA
Bear Republic Black Bear Stout





*Caskival, real ale cask festval*


----------



## manticle

Finally got to try the dark ale from my bottle shop. Only had one,;let it warm up a little before trying.

I was impressed. I've had a couple of microbrewed darker ales recently that seemd to suffer from autolysis or something (very vegemitey).

This was a relief. I'll be having some more soon no doubt.


----------



## joecast

dig said:


> Can't work until my residency is granted, so nothing locked in at this stage.


enjoy it while it lasts buddy. 

had some white rabbit a week ago on tap. very nice. impressed actually. as others have said, nicely balanced with great malt and hop character.


----------



## [email protected]

I just came back from a flying visit to Melb and thought I might see what the fuss was about. I tried the White Rabbit in bottle and on tap and both times i was a little dissappointed. Decent hop aroma but a bit thin in body and balance. In my opinion it didn't live up to the hype. I know that they open ferment but I was led to believe that the fermenters where left open to the air, not "open in a controlled environment". Felt a little misled i suppose.

Just my 2cents

Chees
Booz


----------



## dpadden

Anyone seen the bottles in sydney yet?

btw, article in SMH this morning mentions super alpha, sticklebract & Tassie cascade are used in the hopback.....


----------



## kirem

Went for an after work beer at 'The Office' in Mildura and while I went and drained the main vein, my drinking partner ordered me a fat yak. I settled into my chair and glanced at the bottle fridge and what did I spy;
View attachment 31335


So I quickly drank the Fat Yak and was accused of being an open throat mono (pump) and ordered two bottles of the rabbit.

View attachment 31334


Very nice.

nice brown colour
subtle, complex fruity and earthy aroma
I thought it needed more malt flavour, but was happy that it didn't finish sweet
balanced palate that finishes with a firm bitterness

All in all a very good beer, I was looking for more malt flavour, maybe some subtle biscuit/bread type malt aromas. Having kept a keen eye on the brewing and development of this beer I was also looking for some fermentation esters, I didn't notice any.

I know the beer was under development and I look forward to trying it again from another batch

I managed to drink another 2 of these, one had A LOT of yeast sediment around the neck of the bottle.
I am not a fan of yeast sediment in my beer so I decanted each bottle.

Is the bottle yeast the same as the fermentation yeast? Kai?


----------



## Kai

Glad you liked it, Kirk. Bottle yeast is the same as the primary strain, never seen one really clump around the neck of the bottle though.

By the looks of the date code on that it's an older batch; we did have a few with slightly higher bottle yeast counts. Hope it wasn't too much. We've also done a couple batches since then that have had a great chocolate cake / pudding style maltiness so hopefully you'll find it keeps improving...


----------



## kenlock

Had the White Rabbit last Sunday at the Pig & Whistle (Mt Dandenong). Tried this direct against the JS Amber Ale, both on tap, and the White Rabbit won hands down. This was consensus amongst our group. :chug: 

Will have to make my way to Healsvile for the brewery fresh. Great stuff Kai :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle

My girlfriend loves the stuff. I wouldn't reject a bottle either. There seems to be a slight (and pleasant) sourness. Sorry if it's been answered before but is that deliberate and is it lactobaccillus?

Understand if it's a trade secret and the second part of the question can't be answered.


----------



## kirem

Kai said:


> Bottle yeast is the same as the primary strain



As it is a true top cropper (English?) then it might be a good source of another strain.

Maybe it might be easier to just purchase a wyeast ringwood smackpack?


----------



## Maple

kirem said:


> snip
> Very nice.
> 
> nice brown colour *Agree*
> subtle, complex fruity and earthy aroma *Agree*
> I thought it needed more malt flavour, but was happy that it didn't finish sweet *here's where I start to disagree*
> balanced palate that finishes with a firm bitterness *not really - residual sweetness - cloyingly sweet*
> 
> All in all a very good beer, I was looking for more malt flavour, maybe some subtle biscuit/bread type malt aromas. Having kept a keen eye on the brewing and development of this beer I was also looking for some fermentation esters, I didn't notice any. *Agree*
> 
> snip



So I was at Mrs parmas for a few yesterday, and noticed they had this on the rotator tap. had to try it. must say, it really failed to impress. it seemed like it was set out to be great, but just didn't get the attenuation it needed to absolve it of the cloyingly sweetness. malty - yes, balanced - no. I believe in giving all tings at least 3 go's before I strike a firm line of refusal to order again. I will chalk this up to an off keg/batch whatever, and give it at least a fair go before I strike it from my 'like to drink' list.


----------



## Kai

thanks ken
manticle - no souring, intentional or otherwise. pH's run pretty much bang-on.
kirem, i think you'd be better off drinking a bottle and culturing up from that
and maple, I'll throw in an extra handful of hops next time to help balance out the finish.


----------



## manticle

Kai said:


> manticle - no souring, intentional or otherwise. pH's run pretty much bang-on.




Interesting. Not sure what it is but for me it adds to the beer and I see it as a feature.


----------



## reVoxAHB

Doc said:


> The website is up and running.
> Great looking site too.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Drives me nuts when Belgian/Belgium is used incorrectly.. Front page of site has the paragraph, "So what is it that we do? Well, someone said that to describe what we're up to at white Rabbit is a bit like a couple of *Belgium* hippies gatecrashing a lovely, traditional English tea party!"

It's Belgian hippies. Or, you could say, "hippies from Belgium." 

Not deliberately nit-picking here, just pointing out the error so it can be corrected. 

Cute site, too.

reVox


----------



## pip__

If people are still looking for bottles of this in Sydney, it's in the Cellarbrations on Pacific Highway in Crows Nest. $19.99 for six, which seemed a bit steep for something that wasn't so dissimilar to Kent Old. h34r:


----------



## kegpig

HoppingMad said:


> This is good news Andrew, just brewed a pale ale myself with this combination (galaxy and cascade). Looking forward to trying it as haven't put them together before in one of my brews.
> 
> Hopper.




I totally agree the galaxy and cascade combo is a good one


----------



## benny_bjc

pip__ said:


> If people are still looking for bottles of this in Sydney, it's in the Cellarbrations on Pacific Highway in Crows Nest. $19.99 for six, which seemed a bit steep for something that wasn't so dissimilar to Kent Old. h34r:



YAY / Dam it.... If only I read this earlier.... i just drove past there.

Any other sightings in Sydney?


----------



## mikem108

Steves Cool Booze , formerly Liquor on Parade across the road from Dan's on Anzac Parade Kensington


----------



## BitterBulldog

pip__ said:


> If people are still looking for bottles of this in Sydney, it's in the Cellarbrations on Pacific Highway in Crows Nest. $19.99 for six, which seemed a bit steep for something that wasn't so dissimilar to Kent Old. h34r:



Nice! A new bottleshop to visit. 

I usually just check out Jim Cellars on willoughby rd if i'm in the area.

might make a trip this arvo <_<


----------



## randyrob

Holding little hope in seeing White Rabbit Dark Ale over here in WA after reading this article :

http://www.dynamiteit.com.au/index.php?opt...es&Itemid=2

Anyone with access to them willing to post them over (at my expence of course) here so a few of us can have a sample?

Rob.


----------



## mika

I'd alo be interested in sampling the White Rabbit. Perhaps something we can organise as a club using the resources of one of our members to obtain a 'grey' import of a carton ?


----------



## randyrob

Heya,

I've noticed slowbeer.com.au has them available for $3.50 a bottle (10% discount with 12 bottles or more) with shipping to WA

http://www.slowbeer.com.au/index.php?act=v...p;productId=606

works out @ $4.20 a bottle landed if you purchsed a carton, i guess if there was a few other in the club interested it wouldn't be to prohibitive? 

Rob.


----------



## manticle

randyrob said:


> Holding little hope in seeing White Rabbit Dark Ale over here in WA after reading this article :
> 
> http://www.dynamiteit.com.au/index.php?opt...es&Itemid=2
> 
> Anyone with access to them willing to post them over (at my expence of course) here so a few of us can have a sample?
> 
> Rob.



I can do that. Can arrange via PM. Any idea how many?


----------



## vykuza

manticle said:


> I can do that. Can arrange via PM. Any idea how many?



If anyone's still looking, I picked up a six pack of the dark ale at the Wine Society, Sydenham. $19 and change.


----------



## Snowdog

Got me a 6'r yesterday at Cellerbrations on Campbell Street in Brisbane (just east off the Bowen Bridge Road by the RBH). Pretty good brew! Have to say I liked it a bit better when I had it on tap at Grand Central Platform a couple weeks ago. OOh yeah, it was $19.95/6


----------



## JaffaMan

Went to the brewery about 2 months ago and was very impressed with the White Rabbit on tap, they also had Little Creatures Bright Ale on tap as well.
Just noticed when I went to Dan Murphy's (Albury) last night that you can purchase White Rabbit from there.


----------



## whitegoose

randyrob said:


> Holding little hope in seeing White Rabbit Dark Ale over here in WA after reading this article :
> 
> http://www.dynamiteit.com.au/index.php?opt...es&Itemid=2
> 
> Anyone with access to them willing to post them over (at my expence of course) here so a few of us can have a sample?
> 
> Rob.



I just picked up a bottle from the International Beer Shop this arvo - they had heaps - I saw at least 3 cases.


----------



## mika

Great, just as I recieved my slowbeer order of a 6 pack.


----------



## Slightly

JaffaMan said:


> Went to the brewery about 2 months ago and was very impressed with the White Rabbit on tap, they also had Little Creatures Bright Ale on tap as well.
> Just noticed when I went to Dan Murphy's (Albury) last night that you can purchase White Rabbit from there.



Damn, I was in Albury not so long ago, in Dan Murphy's too! I will just have to make the trip to Healesville B)


----------



## kahn

Slightly said:


> Damn, I was in Albury not so long ago, in Dan Murphy's too! I will just have to make the trip to Healesville B)



White Rabbit is in basically all Dan Murphy's in Melbourne. Seen it a bit in bottle shops down in the southern suburbs.


----------



## hairofthedog

i think this is a really good beer IMO its a perfect eg of a dusseldorf alt maybe a touch thin but i guess there trying to make money as well as beer


----------



## benny_bjc

Still have not seen the White Rabbit at Dans in my area, but I have finally located and purchased a 6pack for $23 and had my first taste.
Quite an interesting aroma and well balanced beer, nice to have something a bit different to the usual pale ales etc... Love the deep red colour too!

The best before said March 2010, so must be an old batch, but surprisingly still seemed to tasted fresh. I wonder whether the newer batches have been modified much.


----------



## beerbrewer76543

kegpig said:


> I totally agree the galaxy and cascade combo is a good one



Hey Chaps (and Chapettes),

I tried this beer recently as Little Creatures is selling it here in Perth

I love the resiny flavour of this beer and was wondering if anyone knows how to get it in a beer...???

Does the resin come from big 60 minute additions or more in the flavour region of 30 to 10 minute additions?

Cheers for any useful replies


----------



## eamonnfoley

hairofthedog said:


> i think this is a really good beer IMO its a perfect eg of a dusseldorf alt maybe a touch thin but i guess there trying to make money as well as beer



hmmm its some kind of brown ale, rather than a dusseldorf alt (sorry, I loved the alts in dusseldorf - and we cant get proper ones here so most people dont know what they are really like). Can see where your coming from though - there is a hint of german character in there. Maybe they are using some german malts?

Good beer thats for sure.


----------



## Kai

L bomb,

WRDA has a fairly high hop charge in the hopback using a couple varieties that are quite resinous. That's where the resin character would come from.


----------



## O'Henry

IMO LC is serving the beer too cold. Got to the end of my glass and it was only just starting to taste like I've had it before. And I didn't rush it down either. Guess it's a bit hard when all the kegs are in the same cool room though.


----------



## bconnery

O said:


> Order one LC and one of these at the same time. Drink the LC colder and by the time you've finished the White Rabbit should be good...
> I've done this many times with places that are serving x beer too cold. Drink something lager or pale while you wait...
> 
> It works, plus you get two beers


----------



## O'Henry

Yeah, I used to do it at the Lord Nelson. I've let the rabbit warm up if I had time, but I was there for a very cheeky one. Next time...


----------



## Bizier

I just finished one of these now... the GF has taken to buying them at the amazingly exorbitant price of $25 per six pack as her preferred beer :wub: 

I keep being amazed at the balance of the dark malt flavours versus the sappy and floral hops, it is really an amazingly well crafted beer. I think this is the beer I can use to coax my ol' man into joining the "dark" side.


----------



## Snowdog

Wow... I guess I should be happy I can get sixerz for $22 then. Your girl has good taste!


----------



## dig

> I keep being amazed at the balance of the dark malt flavours versus the sappy and floral hops, it is really an amazingly well crafted beer.



That's _exactly_ what was envisaged all those moons ago. Well done Kai in making WR the great beer it always wanted to be. Sad that I'm no longer involved.


----------



## Pete2501

O said:


> So this is what we're going to do next time we're at LC?


----------



## Spoonta

Im up for that let me know when guys


----------



## O'Henry

IPA will be hitting the taps soon. Will head there for that, maybe a Friday arvo job.

On another note, the Brewer will be at LC this Wednesday for a tasting of WR and also talking about the beer. I'll confirm the time tomorrow, but I think it was 4pm at the cellar door.


----------



## Pete2501

O said:


> OMG I hate you  I'm going to Whaleback Golfcourse to catch up with some golf wankers.
> 
> You can't just fill up one of those bottles brendan had for me can you


----------



## Spoonta

I will see if I can make Friday thanks Ben


----------



## O'Henry

Just to confirm there will be a White Rabbit tasting with the brewer on Wed 17th (tomorrow) at LC Fremantle at the cellar door. Will start another thread for Friday's IPA adventure.


----------



## Pete2501

O said:


> Yep. I can confirm this. My mate that works there called me up just now and said it was still happening. I normally get there around quarter to 5 on Fridays. :wub:


----------

